# Celexa stopped working



## emceeq (Dec 10, 2014)

I started taking 20mg of Celexa a day starting April of 2014. I was reluctant to start any medication in the first place because I was worried it wouldn't make me feel like myself and took away the effort that I had put into my anxiety for so long so it was shocking that I decided to try it to begin with. It started off a bit shaky with side effects but after a month I was feeling better than ever. I had barely any anxiety, suicidal thoughts, or depersonalization issues and thought that this medication was a life saver. For the past month or so however I think the medications benefits have worn off. I know this happens frequently but I really don't want to increase my dose because I don't know how my small body will handle it, (17 years old, 5'1 and 118 lbs), and the idea of switching around medications sounds like a nightmare because of side effects and just messing around too much with my mind and body. I was thinking about getting off my meds and start a new approach to coping with my anxiety, depression, and DP, preferably a more holistic approach. If any of you have gone through the same thing or have any advice on alternative treatments I would love to hear your input. Thank you so much!!


----------

